# Torque for Redmax Cylinder



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Need to know torque on cylinder bolts on Redmax EB7000 backpack blower. Also, should i use Permatex on the cylinder gasket?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

No sealer on the gasket, and I have never torqued one down just snug them up for even pressure and then tighten them good with an allen or torx wrench what ever they are using now a days, was a dealer for them for 10-12 yrs and never had a problem with my method.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks duffer


----------

